# GP card& cash to childminder



## 123dee (13 Sep 2006)

Hi All
I don't seem to be eligible for a GP visit card on my details because I cannot include my childcare payments as they are "cash in hand".
if i were to include this payment would i get my wonderful childminder investigated? 
can i chance it? what are the chances of it being looked into?


----------



## CMCR (13 Sep 2006)

A person providing childminding services is required by law to be registered with their local childcare committee. The reasoning behind this is to maintain a certain standard and quality of service and ensure that those providing services are regulated. 

Budget 2006 introduced the childminding tax credit - where a person providing these services may earn up to 10,000 euro without having to pay tax on this income. 

In answer to your question: 

(a) Is this person a registered childminder with their local childcare ctte?
(b) Are they declaring income earned from childminding to Revenue or does the amount they earn come to less than 10,000 per year?

I do not see why you cannot outline your childcare payments - you are paying for this service and including these costs on your application form may help you qualify for a card. 

On the other hand - you appear to fear by outlining your childcare costs will highlight that your childminder is more than likely an unregistered person who is avoiding tax by not declaring this income. 

Essentially the question you are asking is - if you mention these costs on your form - will the HSE check this person out. Presumably then by doing so, you fear you are likely to lose the services of this person. 

Which is worth more to you - free GP visits for you and your family or the services of a childminder who is likely unregistered and avoiding paying tax on their income? 

I say apply for the Card - it is a matter for the childminder to ensure they are properly registered and pay the appropriate level of tax.


----------



## michaelm (13 Sep 2006)

123dee said:


> . . what are the chances of it being looked into?


I'd reckon the chances are approaching zero.  Just fill in the form and include the generic item of 'Childcare costs', the HSE are falling over themselves to give away these GP visit cards. You will have done nothing wrong nor implicated anyone.


----------



## CMCR (13 Sep 2006)

michaelm said:


> the HSE are falling over themselves to give away these GP visit cards


 
The HSE may be anxious to ensure all those eligible apply for GP Visit Cards - but they are not giving them out like smarties either.  If they were, we would all have one!

Anyone who applies for a GP Visit Card has to meet the qualifying criteria.  The point here is, the OP may in fact qualify for a Card by including their childcare costs - even a few euro either way can make all the difference in that means test.  

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## SarahMc (14 Sep 2006)

> A person providing childminding services is required by law to be registered with their local childcare committee


 
This is incorrect, a childminder minding four children or less is outside regulation and under no obligation no register with their local childcare committee.

You should include your childcare costs, afaik you do not have to name your childminder on the form, so there is no way they could be investigated.


----------



## Samantha (14 Sep 2006)

One of my friend applied for the Gp only card and was asked to prove how much she was paying her childcare provider, she needed to have a letter from the childminder stating the amount she received for providing the service. The childminder did not have any problem doing it as she is registered for taxes but not with the healthboard since she is minding only one kid


----------



## ClubMan (14 Sep 2006)

As far as I know it used to be the case that _Revenue _and _Welfare _did not/could not share information about individuals' tax/welfare records with each other. Is that not still the case?


----------



## xeresod (14 Sep 2006)

ClubMan said:


> As far as I know it used to be the case that _Revenue _and _Welfare _did not/could not share information about individuals' tax/welfare records with each other. Is that not still the case?


 
There has always been a certain amount of 'sharing' between the two departments. Revenue sends details of PRSI/Levies collected for each individual and when requested Welfare gives details of taxable social welfare benefits.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Sep 2006)

Anybody know what rules/regulations govern such sharing of information? Does the _Data Protection Act _apply here?


----------

